# Online Lightroom Tutors



## George Burrows (Apr 8, 2018)

Importing RAW photos in the proper location, making folders &  catalog have been an issue for 15 years.  A few years ago I made my own routine that resulted in having multiple RAW files of the same shoot and some missing images in LR Classic CC collection.

I decided to hire an online tutor who can look at my system and point me in the correct direction. I am doing this with drumming and Pro Tools programming. I am a hands-on learner. It really works!

I tried a site that seemed to have good reviews but it cost more than the return.

That said,  If anyone is aware of someone who does LR Classic CC tutoring I would appreciate any contact information.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 9, 2018)

I believe that Laura Shoe used to offer online 1:1 tutoring.  She is a member here and you could send her a message or check out her website.  And for some reason, I think that our beloved Queen (aka Victoria), was talking about offering 1:1 online tutoring at one time, but I am not certain about that, and I could not find anything on her website about it, so I could be mistaken.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> for some reason, I think that our beloved Queen (aka Victoria), was talking about offering 1:1 online tutoring at one time, but I am not certain about that



Good memory Ken. I was doing so last year, but writing is taking all my time and attention at the moment. I've been sending people to @RikkFlohr, but he's now working at Adobe. I talked to Nat Coalson a few weeks ago and he said he may be available. Good guy, knows his stuff. I don't know how much he'll charge though.


----------



## George Burrows (Apr 9, 2018)

I had two sessions with a Wyzant Tutor.  I am more confused after the lessons.  I have tried videos but most are dumbed down and no interaction.

What I need is 1-1 help to properly import data from SD card. Presently I make an individual folder for each shoot on an HD. (NAS) To be save I also make a folder for each shoot in Raw. I have used this system since LR 3...


----------



## boswachter (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

After discussing it briefly with Victoria (thanks!), I can state here that I can do one on one sessions as an instructor. For security reasons, I use Skype, which does not allow me to take over on any computer (safety first!).
Requirements: have Skype with functional microphone and speakers/headphone  as well as a "decent" internet connection. Sessions are done using Screen Sharing which allows me to see what you are doing and allows me to present some things when required.
Sessions come at $75 / hr, no minimum number of sessions.

If interested, please contact me on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/henk.vonpickartz and we can go from there.

Henk von Pickartz


----------



## George Burrows (Apr 9, 2018)

I will be contacting you! Thanks


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 10, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> I believe that Laura Shoe used to offer online 1:1 tutoring.  She is a member here and you could send her a message or check out her website.  And for some reason, I think that our beloved Queen (aka Victoria), was talking about offering 1:1 online tutoring at one time, but I am not certain about that, and I could not find anything on her website about it, so I could be mistaken.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> --Ken


Does our own JohnBeardy do one on one tutoring?

Phil


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 13, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Good memory Ken. I was doing so last year, but writing is taking all my time and attention at the moment. I've been sending people to @RikkFlohr, but he's now working at Adobe. I talked to Nat Coalson a few weeks ago and he said he may be available. Good guy, knows his stuff. I don't know how much he'll charge though.


Thanks for this update.  I had thought I saw the option at one time, but could not find it recently, so this explains things (and that I am not losing my mind).  Also thanks for the recommendation about Nat.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 13, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Does our own JohnBeardy do one on one tutoring?
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

I know that John has offered up some LR-related products over the years, but I do not recollect if he also offered up 1:1 tutoring.  He is still active on the boards so you could send him a message or mention him in a reply to this thread so he gets notified.

--Ken


----------



## George Burrows (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you for your input. I am still trying to recover from two Wyzant online lightroom sessions.  I am more confused. Bottom line, I should have remained with the method I had used for years.  I was shown how to create one folder on my NAS. There were some photos (not all in the folder). Now all my collections cannot be found.  I will have limited time in the next few months due to back fusion surgery in a few days. I was leary about changing organizational methods.  I should have trusted my feelings.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 21, 2018)

George Burrows said:


> Thank you for your input. I am still trying to recover from two Wyzant online lightroom sessions.  I am more confused. Bottom line, I should have remained with the method I had used for years.  I was shown how to create one folder on my NAS. There were some photos (not all in the folder). Now all my collections cannot be found.  I will have limited time in the next few months due to back fusion surgery in a few days. I was leary about changing organizational methods.  I should have trusted my feelings.


Hi George,

First off, I wish you good luck with the upcoming back surgery. 

Can you elaborate a bit more on what you did or were advised to do?  Did you back up your catalog before you tried to make any changes?  And did you move any images that cannot easily be moved back to their original location?  While setting up a folder/file management system can be a bit of art and science, the base level of it does not have to be that hard or complicated.  There have been many a past thread on this subject, and I suspect you could get some advice that makes sense to you and is not hard to implement.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## George Burrows (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you for  the well wishes. 
1) No back-up
2) He added one folder; Light room Photos 
3) All the photos are on one hard-drive 

I may have to hire him to fix what was done either from me moving photos to new folder or something he did?


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 21, 2018)

If you kept the same folder structure as you previously had, but jut moved them into the new folder that he created for you, then it should not be that hard to get back on track.  You will need to tell LR where the location of the new folders are.  Once it know their new location, everything should run as you previously had it.  Is there something else that he advised that gave you concern?  And have you tired to tell LR where the new folders are residing when it said that they could not be found?

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 21, 2018)

I am not sure if this will help, but I thought I would pass it along:  Adobe Lightroom - Find moved or missing files and folders .

--Ken


----------

